# Job Websites - PA work



## Marriedtheenglish (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi
Can anyone give me a few good job websites for PA/Legal Sec work in brisbane? In the UK we have loads of good ones, but not having lived in Aus before, I have no idea... if you can help, that would be great.
Cheers
Andrea


----------

